

Sen. Manchin calls for federal ban on Bitcoin - waterlesscloud
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sen-manchin-calls-for-federal-ban-on-bitcoin-2014-02-26

======
waterlesscloud
Sen. Manchin's letter calling for a Bitcoin ban.

[http://www.manchin.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/press-
release...](http://www.manchin.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/press-
releases?ID=237cbd66-6a26-4870-9bcb-20177ae902b0)

